# Gigi D'Alessio ft. Gué Pequeno - Quanto amore si dà. Video ufficiale



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)

"*Quanto amore si dà*" è il nuovo singolo di *Gigi D'Alessio*, in collaborazione con il rapper *Gué Pequeno*, che anticipa il nuovo disco del cantante napoletano. 

I due, dopo essersi conosciuti a The Voice 2019 dove ricoprono il ruolo di coach, hanno deciso di fare questo brano che si candida ad essere il tormentone dell'estate 2019.

Video ufficiale del pezzo al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2019)

Vedo che vi piace molto  .


----------

